
Power From Trash ...  - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/28/opinion/28steisel.html?ref=opinion
======
miles
Along the same lines, from 2007:

Zapping Trash With Plasma Produces Clean Energy and Fuel
<http://www.treehugger.com/files/2007/02/garbage_plasma.php>

